# WTD: Looking for pair of 70's Traynor screw-in feet



## 360+ (Mar 13, 2011)

I've got an early 70's YBA1-mkII in for an overhaul and two of the screw-in feet are missing
the owner would be happy if we could complete the set


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

99% of that stuff was made by hammond and is still in their catalog 
P


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

parkhead said:


> 99% of that stuff was made by hammond and is still in their catalog
> P


Where?? ..... I can't find them.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

parkhead said:


> 99% of that stuff was made by hammond and is still in their catalog
> P


http://www.hammondmfg.com/rfeet.htm


----------

